# Help with Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach



## SciTchr (Jan 4, 2010)

We have been to Cabo twice, but never to Sunset Beach. I have a few questions. Maybe some of you can help.

• How much does it cost to get to the resort from the airport and then back. Online I see some info about vans there but only private cabs back, which were expensive. How did you do the transfers?

• I have read that the shuttles take you to the other 2 Pueblo Bonito resorts. Does it also take you to town, or do you just walk into town from the resort. 

• How often do the shuttles run now? Someone posted they were reduced to hourly.

• Wifi - is it in all the rooms or do you need to be close to a hot zone. Is there a charge?

• We have a one bedroom. Which buildings are great?

• Anyone have a property map to share? 

Thanks for any help you can give. I have heard this is a beautiful resort.


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 4, 2010)

SciTchr said:


> We have been to Cabo twice, but never to Sunset Beach. I have a few questions. Maybe some of you can help.
> 
> • How much does it cost to get to the resort from the airport and then back. Online I see some info about vans there but only private cabs back, which were expensive. How did you do the transfers?
> I have used Baja Ground in the past they have shared or private we have always booked the shared and many times it has ended up private.  www.bajaonly.com
> ...



Hopes this helps   A great restaurant next to the Pueblo Bonito Rose  is Cascadas Beach Grill at Club Cascadas
And we also really enjoy Cilantros at the Pueblo Bonito Blanco.  You should really enjoy Sunset Beach.  The service and facility is top notch.


----------



## lbertera (Jan 4, 2010)

We took a shuttle to the resort and it was $19.00 per person.  I think they said taxis were $90.00.  We were in building 23 way up by the sky pool.  I could not get wifi but they had an ethernet connection in the unit; they even let me borrow a cable.  There are areas around the resturants where you can get wifi.  Sone units get wifi.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 4, 2010)

Is the wifi or ethernet free?


----------



## nazclk (Jan 5, 2010)

*Sunset Beach*

I have been going to Sunset Beach for 7 years, and I love it there. The facilities and personel are top notch. 

I will try to answer your questions the best that I can. 


• How much does it cost to get to the resort from the airport and then back. Online I see some info about vans there but only private cabs back, which were expensive. How did you do the transfers?

I usually go to the resort website and use their shuttles to the airport. I believe it is $19 per person one way.  A word of advice. When you are walking outside to catch your ride walk through the sliding glass doors turn to your right and DO NOT STOP UNTIL YOU GET COMPLETELY OUTSIDE. the inside is commonly referred to as the shark tank(timeshares) Outside you will see someone holding up a sign with Cape Travel on it. (if you use Pueblo Transportation)


• I have read that the shuttles take you to the other 2 Pueblo Bonito resorts. Does it also take you to town, or do you just walk into town from the resort. 
The shuttle is hourly and will only take you to Rose and you can walk or cab a taxi from there. 


• Wifi - is it in all the rooms or do you need to be close to a hot zone. Is there a charge?  Only some of the rooms.  Best is by the deli and yes it is free. 

• We have a one bedroom. Which buildings are great? 
I personally like bldgs 13,14,17 or 18 for their location.  If you do not like the room they give you and others are available they will move you. They are very accomodating. 

The food by the pools is very good and not to pricey.  If you have never been to Sunset Beach you must try Frida's restaurant for one night.  It is truly a gourmet 5 star restaurant. 
Should you need anything while there contact Galileo he is the chief conceriege. 
Also for a great list of downtown restaurants go to the Baja Forum on www.tripadvisor.com and place Trapper's List in the search bar. 
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 5, 2010)

Just one thing to add.  When we were there in September, the bus service to Rose was reduced to once every other hour.  This may have been due to it being the low season and this was temporary.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 5, 2010)

SciTchr said:


> • How much does it cost to get to the resort from the airport and then back.


Here is the link to the Pueblo Bonito website where you can reserve your airport transportation.  Just book it one way and once you are at the resort you can make your return reservation.

The shuttle to and from the PB Rose is free but you need to get a ticket to ride. See the bellman or concierge for a ticket at each resort.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 5, 2010)

*THX*

Hey, thanks everyone. Got some good ideas! Love our TUG!


----------



## suekap (Aug 27, 2010)

How many minutes is it to get from sunset to rose?


----------



## Karen G (Aug 27, 2010)

suekap said:


> How many minutes is it to get from sunset to rose?


 About 15 minutes


----------



## chickenfoot (Aug 28, 2010)

I just returned last night from PB Sunset Beach and the experience was wonderful.  I'll be going back again very soon.  I have a map of the property and I will scan and send to you next week once I'm back in the office.

I used Cape Travel for transport to the hotel because I wanted to stop at Walmart and shop to stock my room with bottled water, tequila, mixer, beer etc.  For me it was cheaper using Cape Travel than trying to rent a car for the day to travel back to town and do shopping.  I used the resort transport service back to the airport and they just rented several taxis to send the guests back to the airport the day we left.  The resort runs two return shuttel services to the airport one at 10:45 am and the second at 1:30 pm.  I believe they only charged me $15 per person for the return trip

I rented a Presidential unit because I was traveling with teenagers.  It was very spacious (2,000 sq ft), nicely appointed and had a full kitchen (minus oven) .  The view of the ocean is breat taking and I selpt with my glass sliding doors open at night to hear the crashing of the waves.

We never had an issue with getting lounge chairs around the pool as the property is spread over 50 acres with six pools. In fact the first day, we got to the sky pool at 10:30 am and nobody was there.  I never felt like I had to rush to the pool in the morning to secure a spot for the day.

The shuttle runs into town every hour on the hour and it returns hourly on the half hour.  Taxi ride from town to the resort is $12.  Its really a short distance.

Due to the hurricane season, several restaurants located on the sand (beach) were closing down for the month of September, namely The Office and Edith's which was already closed until October 1.

I was located in Bldg 40 on the perimeter of the property and enjoyed the seclusion and the fact we had a pool located directly in front of our unit.  

As I wondered about the property, I would get messages on my blackberry but I'm not sure where the connectivity was coming from but most of the resort is not wi-fi or cell phone friendly.   They do have free wi fi in the courtyeard next to the deli.  The gift shop has several computers that you may rent for .30 cents per minute or $16 per hour.

Hope you enjoy the reort as much as we did

Judy


----------



## Karen G (Aug 28, 2010)

chickenfoot said:


> As I wondered about the property, I would get messages on my blackberry but I'm not sure where the connectivity was coming from but most of the resort is not wi-fi or cell phone friendly.


 The only place I ever could get cellphone service was to walk to the road by the developer's huge house near the ocean and between SB and Pacifica.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 28, 2010)

Karen G said:


> The only place I ever could get cellphone service was to walk to the road by the developer's huge house near the ocean and between SB and Pacifica.



With Verizon we can get service at the sky pool if we point our phones just right.  1st time up there one of the employees noticed I was trying to get service.  He asked me what carrier I had, then he walked me over to the last set of steps going to the food bar.  Not much leeway,  move a few feet in any direction and you'll drop the call.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 2, 2010)

*Phone service*

I have ATT and we seem to have decent service by the pools, lobbly, and restaurant.


----------

